# 24 TS-E mk1 vs mk2



## gferdinandsen (Jan 4, 2013)

Does anybody think it is worth while to upgrade? Are the shot *that* much better?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 4, 2013)

I've never used the MkI, but the MkII is stellar. TDP's charts show that I can put a 1.4x extender behind the MkII and still have better IQ than the MkI.

Also, I really like the convenience of being able to change the tilt and shift axes relative to one another on the fly. Having used it, I would not want a TS-E lens without that capability.


----------

